# Playoffs - Game 1: Seattle @ San Antonio



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* May 8th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*









VS.












*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*










































































































Yes sir, 2nd round, game 1. I'm pumped. Anyway, this better not be a letdown in game 1, because Seattle will be able to capatilize where Denver wasn't able to. As long as we play Spurs basketball (That means no 4/19 from Duncan, no 6/17 for Parker, no 18 TO's) we'll be fine. Lewis and Ray Allen do pose a huge problem, but we're going to make them earn their baskets. The key is keeping the others from having big games, which means guys like Ridnour, Radmanovic, Daniels, etc. For the Spurs, we need to establish Duncan right from the start, just to see how Seattle will defend him. If they double down, swing the ball around and pick the spots. If it's single coverage, Duncan needs to take it right at them and come up with some baskets. I feel a lot more confident going into this game 1 as opposed to the last game 1, not because I think Seattle is worse than Denver or anything like that, but now at least we know Duncan has gotten better, and our team seems to be focused and ready to play. 




*Koko's Key's to Victory:*




- Rebound, rebound, rebound. Keep Seattle off the offensive boards. They are too good of an offensive team to give second chances. Our whole team needs to crash the boards and get the damn rebound, even if that means no fast break offense for us.


- Value every offensive possession. This means several things: Don't turn the ball over, don't force shots, don't try to do too much, etc. Our offense on their defense is a much bigger advantage as opposed to their offense on our defense, so that means we can't fool around down there. 


- Stay out of foul trouble. Seattle is physical down low, so that means all of our bigs have to be smart with the contact. Send Seattle to the line as much as we did for Denver, and we're in trouble. 






I think we'll win. Seattle is coming off of playing against Sacramento, and I think they will need a couple of games to adjust to the Spurs. We need to keep Seattle in the 90's range at the most, and if that happens, only a major breakdown will prevent us from winning.

Prediction: Spurs 98, Seattle 91


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

dang! once again i have to miss this game. Actually i'll miss all first 3 games. I only work 3 days a week and guess what? it's in those days! when i can watch the game i like TNT but if i can't i like ESPN 'cuz they do re-run of the game at midnight... this sucks. 

anyway i really think that the spurs can win this one. They've had enough time to rest and get ready for this series. I just think that the spurs needs to play perimeter defense. Sonics are really good shooters so the spurs needs to be tough.

spurs 103
sonics 91


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice game, I´m really excited about it.

Spurs 98
Sonics 89


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

XxMia_9xX said:


> dang! once again i have to miss this game. Actually i'll miss all first 3 games. I only work 3 days a week and guess what? it's in those days! when i can watch the game i like TNT but if i can't i like ESPN 'cuz they do re-run of the game at midnight... this sucks.
> 
> anyway i really think that the spurs can win this one. They've had enough time to rest and get ready for this series. I just think that the spurs needs to play perimeter defense. Sonics are really good shooters so the spurs needs to be tough.
> 
> ...


why dont you tape it?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is going to be a good gm,im hoping that we blow them out but chances of that happening arnt great. i think tony and manu will be big for us tonight, also i think barry will have around 12, tim duncan cant get into foul trouble and must be dominent in the paint so he can get that outside shot every once in a while to build his confidence more.

ThE RoCs SeT In SToNe PlAn To BEat tHe SoNiCs

perimeter d- we need to guard the 3 and need to make Duncan noticed in the paint. cant let them get on fire and pass well from the 3pt line

penitrate- parker and manu need to slice and dice there way through the frontline of the sonics and have barry and bowen open for a spot op 3

play spurs basketball- we need to play the way we know how to play, dictate the tempo

tim duncan- 25pt 11 reb
tony parker 23 pt 8 assits
manu ginobilli 20 pt 2 steals

100 spurs
93 sonics

1-0 lead Go Spurs Go


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is going be a tough series.. But I say the Spurs will take it in 5. As long as Tim is feeling good, and Manu and Bowen are doing there things, it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> This is going be a tough series.. But I say the Spurs will take it in 5. As long as Tim is feeling good, and Manu and Bowen are doing there things, it shouldnt be a problem.


good to see your with us for this series to :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> good to see your with us for this series to :cheers:


ditto

Let's hope Manu can keep doing whatever he was doing last series.

Spurs: 98
Sonics: 93


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think we win this one, but they should give us a run for our money. The key match-up IMO is Rashard Lewis and Manu/Brent. Ray and Bowen is an important match-up as well, but we can still win even if Ray goes off for a big game. The role players are the guys we need to contain.

Keys to Game:

Defend the 3: They can shoot it, and if we don' get out on them, it'll be a big edge in favor of them. 

Establish the Low Post Game: If we can get Tim Duncan touches early on and get him into a rhythm, there is a very good chance we win this game. No one on Seattle can guard TD, so its pivotal that he comes up big in this game.

Keep TO's low: The Sonics can run. They are not an exclusively running team, but they can get out and run, and if we turn the ball over a lot, they will capitalize. Keep it more a half-court game, and we have the advantage.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

gm time....barry is starting


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Barry is starting... I agree with Kenny Smith. We need Manu on Rashard Lewis. Lewis has a big advantage on Barry and he's gonna exploit it from the get go. 

Prediction

Spurs 98
Sonics 90


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Parker is ALREADY exploiting his match-up.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

great start so far. 9-2 us parker is penitrating like crazy


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

allen with a push off lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

parker continues to be great and ray has 6 early


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

allen is hurting us bad, we need duncan back in so he cant drive to the hole
19-15 us


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

2 fouls on TD already.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Rashard with the tip at the end of the quarter. What is with us and let downs at the end of a quarter. It should be reviewed.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nice last min. were up by 10 lets see what the replay shows, duncan playing well and parker has 11, manu is just every where


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were getting to carless with the ball, we need to stop playing fancy basketball and start trying to blow them out


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man i hope ramonivich is ok... man freak acident i hope hes ok and hope it doesnt happen to us


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

allens ankle looks hurt, but were up and doing well duncan for two and timeout seattle


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

54-28 pt lead wow were doing great.... hopefully we can continue this and go on to win it. duncan looks 99 percent and we showing our depth now


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Just like to say Great game by The spurs and best of luck.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

First Radman turns over his ankle, and then Ray. Parker is living in the lane and practically scoring at will. I can handle losing the first game, but I am not real happy about losing Radman and seeing Ray go to the locker room half-way through the second quarter. It would really stink badly to lose Radman for the series.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

you guys are dominating horribly so far, i've already punched my couch in anger a handful of times. Vlad Rad and Allen being out will kill any chances of us staying competitive, but im sure they both will be seeing action again in this series, Allen will prolly return in the second half if we get it to around a 15 point deficit. One of my key points however was whether or not nate would play damien wilkins, and he has. This guy is a solid defensive presence, that switchoff where he was guarding parker and shut him down on the play shows he has some skills. I also was impressed that he didn't take that wide open three when there was like 25 seconds to go, he instead kicked it back out to ridnour to hold for was shouldve been the last shot. He's got real basketball IQ and will be a factor in this series.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks. we playing well and we need to keep playing strong
Tony Parker G 19 
8-12 
0-2 
3-4 
0 
1 
1 
1 
0 0 2 0 19 

Brent Barry G 17 
3-4 
1-2 
0-0 
0 
2 
2 
1 
1 0 0 0 7 

Bruce Bowen F 17 
1-3 
0-2 
0-0 
1 
2 
3 
1 
2 0 0 0 2 

Tim Duncan F 15 
6-9 
0-0 
5-5 
3 
4 
7 
3 
2 0 3 1 17 

Nazr Mohammed C 14 
0-2 
0-0 
1-2 
3 
2 
5 
0 
2 2 0 1 1 

Manu Ginobili 14 
2-3 
1-2 
3-4 
1 
1 
2 
3 
0 0 2 0 8


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

to my surprise we havent seen beno play that much at all.. hopefully we will see more of him in second half


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Halftime

Spurs 62 x 35 Sonics

We are playing great.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I want to win this series badly... but I really hope Ray and Vlad are all right and can return come game to. I want to win this series when both teams are at full strength, and I never wish injury upon anyone.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, this is painful. Talk about domination. Duncan was a BEAST out there in the first half! That bit of rest looked like it did wonders for his ankle. And looks like he is gonna get plenty more rest for the end of this game, with a 30 point lead....  

This team looks like the one that only lost 3 at home. This is good to see. :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were playing lazy basketball. making lazy passes and not playing hard d. hopefully we can extend our lead and play better


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were forcing passes we need to let the game come to us. i dont see why manu is trying to pass a ball through 2 defenders when he can dribble or get a better pass


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is just bad. were not playing like we can and they dont even have ray out. we realy need to play better, the spurs can pick up bad habbits for gm 2 and more


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

sonics can definatly come back to win it. we are playing so horribly. we playing selfish and not team basketbal. our offense sucks and were being lazy on deffense. were only up by 18 and ray is not even playing things look good for the sonics mybe not to win this gm but mybe the nxt


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well its only 1 gm and i cant be to happy boubt it. im glad we won (hopefully) but i think with probaly allen coming back on tue that gm 2 will be harder i just hate seeing us get so many bad passed but give the guys some props we up by 20


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

a little over two min. left and looks like we win this gm. im proud that we won and im proud to b a spurs fan we playe good for most of the gm and when sonics came back we pushed the lead back to 20. sure we could be up by more but we got our act together and started playing like we usally do. Good job spurs. tony played freakin great and props to duncan and bowen and manu


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs win 103-81. They played pretty well overall. Let's hope they can keep this up for the rest of the series.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im glad we won! and i think we will be fine for gm2 the tnt anouncers were over rating the sonics but thats ok we will show them. i think that we will compete nxt gm and i think that are the better team. again its only one gm and alot can happen but i still like our chances and even more now that we win gm 1. off topic: its got to be hard day for duncan since his mom died and its mothers day, So God bless his family.

were 1-0 :banana: :clap:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Spurs win 103-81. They played pretty well overall. Let's hope they can keep this up for the rest of the series.


where were u ez?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Congrats on the win guys. :clap:

Might as well stick a fork in the Sonics if Ray Allen and Radman are not healthy for the rest of the series...


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

You can stick a fork in Seattle whether Allen and Rad return healthy.

It's over! 

In 4.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, I would like to be angry at the way that we played in the second half, but I really can't...I mean, we played so stinkin' well over the first quarter, when it was still a game and, like the TNT guys said, it is hard not to come out and play that way when you are up 30 at the half and 2 of their best 5 players are out...that does not mean it is acceptable, but we won, and that is really all that matters...


Before the Sonics got completely demoralized and it was still a game, the one thing that really encouraged me was the way that the Sonics hardly played any defense at all...Tony was getting to the bucket at will and our offense was running like crazy...hopefully that will continue into the rest of the series...


Overall, there is not a ton to take from this game...we did what we had to do and got the win...hopefully Vladmanovic and Ray-Ray will be ok...I want to beat these guys for real and you never want to see somebody go out like that...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I didn't get to see the game guys. I had my last final exam to take, and my last chance to take it was during the game. Thankfully, I didn't miss the game of the century or another 48 point performance from Manu, or something like that. I'm mentioning this not because I think you guys care, but because I didn't get to see the game, so I can only go off of the box score and what I have heard. 



Yeah Guth, it's encouraging our offense is able to have it's way with Seattle's defense, and that was despite 17-18 TO's. Parker is going to have a fantastic series, because Ridnour or Daniels can't defend him, and outside of Jerome James, there isn't a shot blocker in the paint. When I looked at the box score, two things jumped out at me: 1, we butchered them on the boards. I think it was something like a 48-31 rebounding advantage for us. The second thing that jumped out at me was that the Sonics only had two guys in double figures. Yeah, Ray didn't play most of the game, but preventing the Ridnour's, Evans', and Fortson's from getting double figures is huge.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> where were u ez?


Sorry about that. Sometimes I just feel like watching the game and doing nothing. Atleast you weren't the only one in the thread during the game though.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Another win you have to be proud of , eventhough Allen and Radmanovic were missing . I would not like to be a sonics fan in these circumstances . Props to Scinos for congratulating us the way he did . As for the game itself , it seems to be quite clear that the sonics does not have many solutions when it comes to defend on parker or duncan . Ginobili let us admire his complete game while bigdog scored at will (who said we should not have inked him ?) . Another difference for Seattle came from Jerome James , who was his usual self , and not any longer the dominating player he has been for a few game against the king . The Spurs' inside defense is may be a little tougher ?

I will finish with a quote of him on ESPN.com :


> "I don't want to even think about not having Ray Allen right now," said Sonics center Jerome James, adding that if Allen can't play, "I am more than ready to step up and play like I did in the last series."


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i can't tape games 'cuz my VCR is broken and no one will tape it. 


anyway great game. i'm happy to see parker play well. i'm confident that the spurs will win this series but i kinda want the spurs to have a good challenge, make it hareder for the spurs. hopefully the sonics' injuries aren't too bad and they'll be back.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> and outside of Jerome James, there isn't a shot blocker in the paint.



As a matter of fact, on the halftime show, the TNT guys talked about this and the fact that with the way the Spurs spread the floor, they hardly even have that.


They showed the way that the Spurs (mainly Timmy) would drag Jerome James away from the paint and then allow Tony to have a clear path to the basket or have James just one step too slow to get to Manu's shot. The Sonics are going to have to change something, whether it is doing what the Nuggets did and take the shot blocker away from Tim, or I'll bet we will see them running some zone in this series. Although, I don't really know. Hey Sonics fans, did they run some zone at any point this year?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't even have to look at the box scroe to know that you guys just dominated my Sonics. We got behind early , lost Radman and then lost Ray. The way the Spurs were playing, they would have won this game even if Rad and Ray had not gone down and out. We could have put six men on the court and maybe made it close.

Congratulations on a big Game 1 win. And about the TNT announcers - I hit the mute button and listened to Kevin Calabro on the radio instead. We'll see you on Tuesday night, and hopefully everybody will be healthy and in good shape.

G-Force


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya i found that the play by play guys for tnt were kind of biased and i didnt like them to much, hopefully nxt gm we will get kerr


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

It was a well played game by us, and given the circumstances, I didn't think we came out very flat in the 2nd half. Yes, it was kinda sloppy basketball, but it wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Its great to get a big Game 1 victory, but don't think the Sonics won't be ready for us in Game 2. I hope Allen and Radman are healthy enough to return, b/c I always hate benefitting from other teams injuries.


----------

